# Can't seem to find a reliable/legit site!!!



## SteffiJane (Apr 12, 2015)

I have a 3ds xl really wanting a Flashcart because I'm poor D; I cant seem to find a legit site no matter how much I search, I also want a recommendation because I actually have no idea which one I should get :/ There are so many out there and so many fakes, unsure! Please help


----------



## migles (Apr 12, 2015)

nvm, newbie, female with a girl picture, obvious guy trying to get more help from being a gurl

will not help fakes >:C


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 13, 2015)

SteffiJane said:


> I have a 3ds xl really wanting a Flashcart because I'm poor D; I cant seem to find a legit site no matter how much I search, I also want a recommendation because I actually have no idea which one I should get :/ There are so many out there and so many fakes, unsure! Please help


 
Your options are either a sky3ds if your firmware is above 9.2 or if you're on 9.2 or lower get a gateway card.
I recomned peachds.com since they take paypal and ship in the US using USPS with the lowest prices ive seen so far.
Edit:Your in the uk prob should order from somewhere else for shipping convenience


migles said:


> nvm, newbie, female with a girl picture, obvious guy trying to get more help from being a gurl
> 
> will not help fakes >:C


 
Maybe thats a pick of his girl?


----------



## SteffiJane (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi my 3DS Firmware is 9.6.0-24 
Sky3DS Seems to be the top contender, but where exactly can I get one from thats a legit site thats in or ships to UK? 

And um to 


migles said:


> nvm, newbie, female with a girl picture, obvious guy trying to get more help from being a gurl
> 
> will not help fakes >:C


 

That is me in the picture..... Its not rare for a girl to be on the internet you know? -_- I use pictures of myself on forums so people know who they are talking to ... Is that a problem?


----------



## awarriorz (Apr 25, 2015)

migles said:


> nvm, newbie, female with a girl picture, obvious guy trying to get more help from being a gurl
> 
> will not help fakes >:C


 
YOU NEED TO CHILL. saltyass


----------

